# T3 opinions?



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

So? What did everyone think?


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

well, i thought the basic story had the proper closure in T2....

it wasn't as offensive storywise as matrix2, but as mindless popcorn fare, it was ok-things went bang well, the female terminator didn't look as silly as i was afraid she was going to fighting ah-nuld(tho except for the cop bit, i didn't see any real reason to make her female other than "look-the evil terminator is female" and the obligatory scene where someone yells "take that, you b#tch" at her....)

but ...other than schwarzenegger looking for a hit after several flops, there's no real reason to make this film-it kinda vitiates the story of the last one, which was we CAN change our destiny...

I wish he had made conan the king instead, all things considered....

(looky there-a five star review...lol)


----------



## waydwolf (Feb 2, 2003)

While I haven't seen it yet, I disagree about continuity regarding changing destiny. It needs to be remembered that tech companies live on data. Paperwork in duplicate, triplicate. Scanned, faxed, e-mailed, backed-up, etc. There's no way that one building contained all the information gleaned from the first terminator and thus, it would have been easy to continue the research after they destroyed the building. It was a nitpick I made after T2 and although people doubted me, they didn't work IT. We have BILLIONS of dollars invested in data back-up and recovery alone in the industry.


----------



## markh (Mar 24, 2002)

I liked it. Like jrjcd said, there were lots of loud bangs that went off without a hitch. 

There is a reason to make this movie: $$$, lots of them.

As far as the movie, nobody looks as mean as the Arnold terminator, and his scowl is still menacing. The actor who played John Connor fit in pretty well and looked a lot like his father from the future. Clare Danes was good as a machine fighter-gonna-be.

It's always hard to put a story together after you think the whole story has been told and wasn't as big a reach as Alien Ressurection to get another movie out of it. The whole thing moved along pretty well and was an enjoyable afternoon. I don't predict any Academy awards for it though. Too many explosions. 

The ending was IMO, pretty thought provoking. I don't want to put any spoilers in here, but sitting here at the computer gives you pause after seeing it.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

They did a great job. Those that didn't see the first two could still enjoy it..... The what the F--K ending was one of the best closing sledgehammer plot twist since Planet of the Apes when Chuck saw Lady Liberty's head.

Lots of satisfying action, with an intelligent plotline.

I Loved the Terminatrix reprogramming the T1s to become the original Terminators and they even had the first HunterKiller. All Created by us and destined to be our undoing. 

Even the first activation of Skynet was poetic....

EXECUTE (Y/N)?

Yup, they executed civilization after hitting yes.

All in all I had a great time, and I was planning on being disappointed with no Sarah Connor and no Cameron (C'Mon Jimmy get out of the water and make another real movie already! (He's revisted the Bismarck and Titanic AGAIN for Imax)).


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

i suspect that james cameron probably will never actually make anorther film again, because how do you top making the biggest grossing film in history!!!!!!?????!!!!

my biggest beef with this film is that i AM a big believer in continuity and working within the limits of the world the films have created-like matrix2, T3 throws all this to the wind, except they just don't do it with the utter contempt for their audience the same way matrix2 does...


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Cameron actually said an interesting point about another director taking over his vision.

He said that he had transformed Ridley Scott's creepy Alien into an action movie with Aliens. The favor was returned to him when David Fincher killed off Newt before Aliens 3 ever started and then killed Ripley as well as to TOTALLY tick off the Alien(s) faithful.

He said that after Fincher's abuse of his characters, that there was nothing Mostow could do to shock him worse than that.

I see that the movie made more money than T2 but sold a few less tickets due to inflation since 1991. I'm hoping that the 2nd week dropoff is less than 60% so that there would be a chance of a fourth movie. I don't know if Arnold could do it again for a fourth picture. It depends on how long it takes them to make another, if they do. But man, I wish "I" could look half as good at 55 that he does in this movie. I'd love to see a final assault on SkyNet in the future led by John Connor. You could even show the machines sending the Terminators back in time to give the Time Travel puritans something to chew on.

At the very least, look for the DVD release of this film to be HUGE. This one will be GREAT to show off in your home theater!


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

I was pleasantly surprised by Terminator 3. Usually any movie following a sequel turns out to be garbage, but T3 has definately proven this assumption wrong in this case.

The action sequences were great. They wasted no time before going into the signature action sequences that make the whole line of Terminator movies a thrill to watch.

I enjoyed how humor was incorporated into the movie. Some things may not have been meant to be funny, but they turned out to be hilarious. Everyone in the theater was cracking up at various points of the movie.

You can't mention Terminator without thinking of Arnold Schwarzenegger's famous one-liners. All the one-liners from the first two movies came back in T3, which I greatly enjoyed.

"Talk to tha hand..."


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

for an r rated film, they certainly were demure in showing TX when she landed in that storefront window....


oh well....


----------



## waydwolf (Feb 2, 2003)

jrjcd said:


> for an r rated film, they certainly were demure in showing TX when she landed in that storefront window....
> 
> oh well....


Did you notice Robert Patrick's package swinging in the wind in T2? Man, my mother sure did. I still remember that smile on her face after we saw it. :eek2:


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

ummm no....


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I haven't seen the flick yet and will probably wait until it hits the small screen or DVD. The fellow who wrote the book for T3 is from Vero Beach, so I suspect there may be a boost to the economy here in the near future. :lol:


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

BobMurdoch said:


> Cameron actually said an interesting point about another director taking over his vision.
> 
> He said that he had transformed Ridley Scott's creepy Alien into an action movie with Aliens. The favor was returned to him when David Fincher killed off Newt before Aliens 3 ever started and then killed Ripley as well as to TOTALLY tick off the Alien(s) faithful.
> 
> ...


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

er...the creation of alien wasn't his thing-
cameron is the most full of himself director in hollywood...lol


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

No, he didn't create Alien, but he did create a "monster" hit when he introduced Newt and Michael Biehn's characters. Not to mention Bill Paxton's endless supply of quotable lines.......

"Game Over MAN!"


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

sometimes i wish titanic sank(chortle)just for the satisfaction of seeing him have to make pirahnna 3 :coffee !rolling ....lol


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

At this point I'll settle for True Lies 2......

Just get him out of those submarines already.............


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

BobMurdoch said:


> At this point I'll settle for True Lies 2......
> 
> Just get him out of those submarines already.............


I wholeheartedly agree, as long as Jamie Lee Curtis returns to show her incredible talent as a world-class mustache rider.


----------

